# azygos vein angiography



## superorozco (Jul 30, 2010)

Help!
What CPT would I use for an azygos vein angiography?  Patient had a device occlusion of azygos vein.

Thank you for everyones help!
Kathy Orozco, cpc


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 30, 2010)

superorozco said:


> Help!
> What CPT would I use for an azygos vein angiography?  Patient had a device occlusion of azygos vein.
> 
> Thank you for everyones help!
> Kathy Orozco, cpc



check the Interventional Radiology Section of this blog, there is a recent discussion on this subject that may help. Just search for "Azygos Vein", you should find it easily.

HTH


----------

